
TLS clients should reject static Diffie-Hellman - based2
https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-dkg-tls-reject-static-dh/?include_text=1
======
based2
"We have recently become aware of the publication of the "Middlebox Security
Protocol, Part 3: Profile for enterprise network and data centre access
control" by ETSI TC CYBER
([https://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_ts/103500_103599/10352303/...](https://www.etsi.org/deliver/etsi_ts/103500_103599/10352303/01.01.01_60/ts_10352303v010101p.pdf)),
which specifies what it calls "enterprise TLS" or "eTLS." We are writing to
express serious concerns about the publication of this specification. This
work appears to be related to the previous "mcTLS" work about which we also
expressed concerns
([https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1538/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1538/)),
and our foremost concern remains the use of a name that implies the aegis of
Transport Layer Security (TLS), a well-known protocol which has been developed
by the IETF for over twenty years."

[https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1616/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/liaison/1616/)

[https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/IETF-an-ETSI-Finger-
we...](https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/IETF-an-ETSI-Finger-weg-von-
TLS-4245220.html)

